# Pyraminx Race?



## PixelWizard (Sep 9, 2014)

Hello together

I really like to solve the pyraminx as well as I like the Sub-X Races.
There's one for 2x2,3x3,4x4,Skewb but not for Pyraminx.

Would you welcome if I'd start such a Pyraminx Sub-X Race?

Greetings
PixelWizard


----------



## penguinz7 (Sep 10, 2014)

I would absolutely compete.


----------



## Royiky (Sep 10, 2014)

penguinz7 said:


> I would absolutely compete.



Me to


----------



## PixelWizard (Sep 10, 2014)

Yeah cool, I'll start the thread soon, stay tuned!


----------



## PixelWizard (Sep 10, 2014)

Ok, I started the thread. You can find it here: http://www.speedsolving.com/forum/showthread.php?49339-Pyraminx-Race


----------

